# Malambing ka



## labreaboy

Malambing ka!


----------



## niernier

malambing is an adjective which means warm, sweet, or affectionate.

malambing ka! = you're sweet!

P.S.
Its amazing how people come up with a new abbreviation. *YATTETP (Yet Another Tagalog to English Translation Please) 


*


----------



## labreaboy

Thanks, I tried sourcing "malambing" then like "mala" etc on Tagalog dictionary sites, with no help.

You are sharp and thanks.

P.S I did not really think it should be YATTETR for request, but please is more polite.


----------



## niernier

I also tried searching the online dictionaries but it say no matches found. This word is popular particularly between lovers so I don't know why there has no dictionary entry for it. 

By the way, the root word is lambing. As a verb, it means "to show affection" usually in the form of hug, cuddle, embrace etc.

P.S. The thread title will be edited by the moderators anyway.. Next time, use the format specified just like the other threads.


----------



## labreaboy

Thanks much. that is good to know and will do for posts...


----------

